# anyone keep different genus of tangs together?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone have any experience in keeping multpile tangs together in one tank? 

the main players in question are:

-yellow tang (Zebrasoma genus)

-hippo tang or regal tang (Paracanthurus genus)

-powder blue tang (Acanthurus genus)

-clown tang (Acanthurus genus but different shape and size than the powder blue)

now from my research, it's most common that you can have maybe two different tangs in a tank if they are different enough, say a hippo tang and a yellow tang for example; but digging a bit deeper it seems like you can have tangs of different genus that should somewhat get along? 

has anyone ever kept these fish together? if so did it work out?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tangs*

I have a yellow and blue and no probs at all .....
cheers 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

powder blue could be problematic, but yellow and hippo should be OK, but

as always it depends on the personality....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

If you mean multiples of the same tang, I have 2 hippos and 3 yellows but they are all different sizes so the larger ones never feel threatened they will lose their alpha status.
I've avoided a clown tang because I heard they have a mean streak.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

well right now i have the hippo tang and i had two yellow tangs. the bigger yellow was the aggressor, and just an all around dick. the hippo tang is not aggressive at all. so i finally got fed up with the large yellow tang (aswell as keeping multiple same species tangs) and i'm aiming for the list above.

i've also been reading that people with good success with keeping multiple tangs have added them in all together at the same time; so i'm trying to figure out how things will act when i add two more (the clown and powder blue). right now since that big yellow is gone everything in the tank is super peaceful.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I've kept lots of combinations of Tangs together. 

I currently maintain a tank with 2 Sailfins, a Hippo, a Yellow and they certainly scrap with each other off and on but they have been together for years and are all doing well. 

There are a ton of variables that can make it a success of failure. Some Tangs are much bigger arses than others but that aside it is all about the aquascaping and size of the tank. I've seen Tangs that were together for years turn on each other for no apparent reason and have to be separated.

If you are stressed out easily it is not worth messing with. For instance last week there was a large slash on the side of one of the Sailfins from fighting. It has pretty much healed up and they are all getting alone fine this week but next week? Who knows.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Yellow, Blue and Powder Blue. Never had any issues.

On top of that, Clown and Huma Triggers as well as Angels.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I think a lot of it depends on tank size...
there is a reason why the tang police exist - you need a big tank for just one...
I've seen pics of several hundred gallon tanks with multiple tang species.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Completely agree.



teemee said:


> I think a lot of it depends on tank size...
> there is a reason why the tang police exist - you need a big tank for just one...
> I've seen pics of several hundred gallon tanks with multiple tang species.


----------

